# Which is better: Choptank or Matapeake?



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

Hello. Where should I go? Choptank, Matapeake, SPSP, PLO, or Romancoke? Any suggestions? I am going this thrusday. I will report when I get back.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*none of them!!!*

go to colonial beach!!!!!!


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Hands down choptank right now until the water has been warm long enough for the rest of the target species to show up in good numbers, even then id probably still say Choptank


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Childs said:


> Hands down choptank right now until the water has been warm long enough for the rest of the target species to show up in good numbers, even then id probably still say Choptank


 yes childs you are rt only when the fish are there full force. other than that why would you travel 90+miles and bypass all these others that are doing equal or better than choptank.
i luv choptank too but with the gas prices soaring, ill take my chances much closer
my motto this year is less than 150 miles rnd trip for inshore species, +150miles for offshore species!!


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont know maybe im just lucky when it comes to Chptank because i always pull in around 20 fish easy, but most of these other spots are much slower the majority of the time, i would love to not have to take that drive everytime i wan to catch fish but for a few more weeks i wouldnt know where else to go....(croaker, white perch, spot, etc)....all catch and release im allergic to seafood


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Childs said:


> I dont know maybe im just lucky when it comes to Chptank because i always pull in around 20 fish easy, but most of these other spots are much slower the majority of the time, i would love to not have to take that drive everytime i wan to catch fish but for a few more weeks i wouldnt know where else to go....(croaker, white perch, spot, etc)....all catch and release im allergic to seafood


I can come and pick it up from you if you can't eat it!


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah you should see the faces of those ext to you when you throw back an 18 inch croaker


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

out of the onest mentioned I've always had better luck at PLO... Mid summer PLO is hard to beat..



NOVA said:


> Hello. Where should I go? Choptank, Matapeake, SPSP, PLO, or Romancoke? Any suggestions? I am going this thrusday. I will report when I get back.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

If I were you I would head the Solomon area and fish the free pier . Then I would head over to Myrtle Point and fish the beautiful beach there . Not to far from shore it drops off very deep . It is a good spot for croakers and rockfish this time of year .


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Hey old. can i have the direction to myrtle point?


----------



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

thanks guys ...good luck fishing


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Just an FYI they (St Mary's county) no longer allows you to fish in parks after sunset except for PLO. This includes the popular Piney Point bridge  You will have to leave Myrlte Point just as the fishing is getting good. However being that it is near a dropoff it will be better in the day than most areas like this.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Just an FYI they (St Mary's county) no longer allows you to fish in parks after sunset except for PLO. This includes the popular Piney Point bridge  You will have to leave Myrlte Point just as the fishing is getting good. However being that it is near a dropoff it will be better in the day than most areas like this.


How far from shore is the drop off? Within 100 yrds or casting distance?


----------



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

can somebody please give me directions to myrtle point? looks like a gorgeous area


----------



## blackcho7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Guys, I went to PLO last weekend and only caught about 3 croakers. Never been to Choptank. How is the fishing there this time of year? Thinking about heading there this weekend. 

And how does weather affect fishing? I am a beginner and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Here ya go guys : http://www.co.saint-marys.md.us/recreate/facilities/myrtlepointpark.asp It drops off to over 60 feet within spitting distance from the sharp point on the upriver side . The lower end is a broad shallow flat that drops off about 80 yards from the beach . Right across the river is the Solomons pier and you can fish there all night long for free .


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

blackcho7 said:


> Guys, I went to PLO last weekend and only caught about 3 croakers. Never been to Choptank. How is the fishing there this time of year? Thinking about heading there this weekend.
> 
> And how does weather affect fishing? I am a beginner and I need all the help I can get.


Hey Blackcho7, I was there last weekend as well on Saturday and had the same results as you. Where were you fishing at PLO?


----------



## blackcho7 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was at the very right side of the rocks the entire time. Then went over to the pier for about 2 hrs before heading back out to the rocks. I heard the blues are comming in now.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Blackcho7 - just sent you a PM


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

*Anybody been to SPSP this week????*

Anybody been to SPSP this week????anything improving???


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Was at SPSP all day and didn't catch a thing. A few small nibbles. 3 boat loads of Spanish people in rental boats came inside the buoys and off went my rod. I was close so I managed to grab it out of the water. All I could do was watch and listen to my line scream as if I had a big one. It angered me to see them laugh. I gathered everything and headed to boat rental. Just so happen all of them were in the parking lot. I explained to the guy at boat rentals what had happened. The guy at the boat rental went over to parks. The lady at parks insisted they replace what I lost. They claim they didn't know they were inside the buoys. The lady at parks said she had warned them earlier about riding inside the buoys. I am glad she was there to help. Many thanks to her. Everything that was dragged away by boat has been replaced. Who's laughing now.


----------



## pan0k (Aug 27, 2002)

NOVA said:


> Hello. Where should I go? Choptank, Matapeake, SPSP, PLO, or Romancoke? Any suggestions? I am going this thrusday. I will report when I get back.


Sorry to be out of touch, but what is PLO? Nevermind. Just pop into my head - Point Look Out.


----------



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

Hey. went to matapeake. Caught a bunch of small spot. 3-4 small perch. nothing else.


----------



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

when you cut spot how do you cut it? do you cut it like a steak or strips


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

NOVA said:


> when you cut spot how do you cut it? do you cut it like a steak or strips


I like to cut into chunks/steaks since that's how I cut bait while I lived in NY. But down here people tend to like to fillet the spot and use the fillet strips. I think it really doesn't matter as long as it's on the hook


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Cutting a LIVE small spot is at times deemed as heresy. Cram a circle hook through the back and keep your drag a little loose. It's often converted into a decent Rock.
Use the medium sized fellas as cut bait.


----------

